# Leserwahl: Die besten Spiele aus 25 Jahren Computec - tolle Preise zu gewinnen!



## Petra_Froehlich (27. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Leserwahl: Die besten Spiele aus 25 Jahren Computec - tolle Preise zu gewinnen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Leserwahl: Die besten Spiele aus 25 Jahren Computec - tolle Preise zu gewinnen!


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2014)

Schönes Gewinn Spiel.
Leider kann ich nirgendwo nachlesen was mit meinen Daten passiert. Irgendwie fehlen die Datenschutzbestimmungen/Richtlinien. Vergessen?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2014)

nette sache.
aber wie fast immer: die auswahl, gerade auch beim pc, ist schon ziemlich dürftig. 
ich weiß, dass man auch eigene vorschläge einbringen kann - aber die dürften wohl genau 0 chancen haben, weshalb man sich das auch genauso gut sparen kann. 

ich weiß auch nicht, was eine angemessene anzahl an spielen wäre, aber das hier ist definitiv zu wenig - finde ich.

edit:
aber dann ist sowohl ocarina of time als auch das beinahe identische 3d-remake dabei.
das verstehe, wer will.


----------



## Monalye (27. Mai 2014)

Bei Diablo ist da nur der erste Teil gemeint, weil da 1997 dabei steht? Meiner Meinung nach war Diablo II viel genialer, aber das find ich nicht. Oder ist damit 1 und 2 gemeint? Wenn ich es dazuschreibe, hat es sowieso keine Chance


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2014)

Putzig. Ich soll das beste X-Box-Spiel wählen? Herrje, ich habe nicht eine einzige Microsoft-Kiste besessen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2014)

Bei jeder Plattform fehlen wichtige Meilensteine. Z.B. allein beim PC Sniper Elite, Outcast, Crysis, GTR, Borderlands, FEAR, Fallout, Il2 Sturmovik, Bioshock, System Shock, Thief, Jagged Alliance, Stalker, C&C u.s.w.u.s.f. and to be continued.


----------



## Monalye (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab' nur ein N64 Spiel ausgewählt, Zelda, die anderen Geräte hatte ich auch nie, das hab ich leer gelassen.

Wie kann man mehrmals abstimmen? Da steht dabei, wenn man in einer Kategorie mehrere Titel wählen will und verschiedene Sachen gewinnen möchte, kann man mehrmals abstimmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' nur ein N64 Spiel ausgewählt, Zelda, die anderen Geräte hatte ich auch nie, das hab ich leer gelassen.
> 
> Wie kann man mehrmals abstimmen? Da steht dabei, wenn man in einer Kategorie mehrere Titel wählen will und verschiedene Sachen gewinnen möchte, kann man mehrmals abstimmen.


 Ich hab bis auf X-Box ("Halo" habe ich wenigsten auf dem Rechenkneckt gezockt, der Eindruck muss reichen ) keinen einzigen der vorgeschlagenen Titel gewählt. Beim PC-Bereich war das ja lächerlich. Eine Liste ohne "Monkey Island" ? Das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Liste ohne "Monkey Island" ? Das geht gar nicht.


 
ähem - das ist eigentlich dabei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähem - das ist eigentlich dabei.


 ??? Dann habe ich zu schnell gescrollt.


----------



## Worrel (27. Mai 2014)

Die Liste ist in meinen Augen nicht nachvollziehbar.
Diablo ja, Diablo 2 nicht?
Batman Arkham City für Konsolen, aber nicht für den PC?
WoW, aber kein Warcraft 3?
...


----------



## Exar-K (27. Mai 2014)

Was für eine Frage, Ocarina of Time natürlich.


----------



## Enisra (28. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Liste ist in meinen Augen nicht nachvollziehbar.
> Diablo ja, Diablo 2 nicht?
> Batman Arkham City für Konsolen, aber nicht für den PC?
> WoW, aber kein Warcraft 3?
> ...



ja, die Auswahl ist schon zu kurz und wie Mona schon sagt, ich weiß nicht ob wenn ich einen Titel da eintrage der auch wirklich Chance hat


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2014)

Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crisis.


----------



## Monalye (28. Mai 2014)

> Ihr dürft übrigens auch mehrfach abstimmen, wenn ihr euch für mehr als einen Preis bewerben wollt oder wenn ihr in einzelnen Kategorien für mehrere Spiele voten möchtet.



Also bei mir funktioniert das nicht


----------



## Holyangel (29. Mai 2014)

Um zu gewinnen scheint man ja nicht auf den zukünftigen Gewinner tippen zu müssen, insofern ist es in dieser Hinsicht egal. Schade aber, dass einige Perlen nicht dabei sind und somit keine Chance auf den Sieg haben werden.

Andererseits tue ich mir schwer zu sagen, welches Spiel das Beste aus 25 Jahren ist, da gab es einige, welche ich Monate, teils Jahre gespielt habe... nach Spielzeit müsste ich wohl für Dark Age of Camelot oder Starcraft (inkl Broodwar) stimmen, welches ich ca 7 Jahre jeweils gespielt haben dürfte...

Andererseits fehlt Ultima Online, der Wegbereiter der MMOs, welches auch heute noch Spass machen dürfte (lange nicht mehr gespielt), zumindest wenn die Infrastruktur und Community enthalten sind.

Auch hätte man noch Segaspiele einbaun können... Der Longrisser ist z.b. ein Game, welches ich heute noch spielen würde, wenn ich es nicht schon xmal durch hätte


----------



## omega79 (29. Mai 2014)

und wie macht man mit?
keinerlei link oder so ...


----------



## STURMHUND (29. Mai 2014)

Interessante Umfrage - und dorch "ein anderes" kann auch niemand meckern, dass Titel XYZ nicht zur Wahl steht.

Meine Favoriten:

Nintendo Konsolen: Tetris auf GameBoy
Microsoft Konsolen: Wolfenstein: The New Order auf XBOX ONE
Sony Konsolen: Heavy Rain auf PlayStation 3
PC: World of Warcraft


----------



## azraelb (30. Mai 2014)

Hmm die Wahl zwischen Diablo und Starcraft ist wirklich schwer.

ich denke kein anderes Game aus der Liste hat den Spielemarkt dermaßend geprägt und wurde auch noch zig Jahre später gerne gezockt...
Doom, HL, CS und WOW waren zwar auch wegweisend, aber imho nicht annähernd in dem Maße wie Diablo oder SC.

Wobei ich eher zu SC tendiere... bis heute gibt es eigentlich keine wirkliche Konkurrenz zu sc/sc2 im RTS Sektor...


----------



## LadyArwen1984 (30. Mai 2014)

Mein top Favorit ist Diabolo ! Tolles Spiel und der 3. ist der Beste. Aber World of Warcraft ist auch toll.


----------



## staplerfahrer (30. Mai 2014)

omega79 schrieb:


> und wie macht man mit?
> keinerlei link oder so ...


 
Ich seh hier auch keinen link o.ä. Firefox 29.0.1
Kann sich mal einer erbarmen und erkären wie es funktioniert?
Edit: Jetzt geht's wieder. survermonkey.com separat in tab aufmachen. Dann hier refresh und es wird angezeigt oO


----------



## philipp141294 (30. Mai 2014)

Macht bitte beim nächsten mal keine Listen! Wichtige Spiele fehlen, und andere sind Fehl am Platz. Stattdessen den Usern das denken komplett selbst überlassen. Man kann keine halbfertige Liste reinsetzen und dann sagen: "Ihr könnt natürlich auch ein anderes wählen". Auf diese Art und Weise kann kein eindeutiges Ergebnis erzielt werden, da man durch die Vorschläge beeinflusst wird. Mal im ernst: Spiele wie AC4 und BF4 können nicht euer ernst sein.


----------



## staplerfahrer (30. Mai 2014)

Wie soll man da überhaupt mehrfach teilnehmen können? Bei mir steht im surveymonkeyfeld nur noch "Vielen Dank, dass Sie an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben!" Abgesehen davon, was ist das für eine Wahl bei der man mehrfach teilnehmen kann? Wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht?


----------



## graphimundo (30. Mai 2014)

Die Preise hauen mich jetzt nicht gerade vom Hocker, viel von diesem unnützen Staubfängerzeug aber zu "Wahl" sollte man halt gehen!


----------



## Sanador (30. Mai 2014)

Mhh, auf den Konsolen ist so eine Wahl etwas überschaubarer als auf dem PC.
Was soll man denn nur wählen?
Half-Life, Doom, Planescape Torment, Baldur's Gate, Thief, Starcraft, Vampire: The Masquerade, Civilization, Deus Ex, The Sims, Dune 2, Age of Empires und noch viele mehr.


----------



## kadney (30. Mai 2014)

Wie groß ist das Tomb Raider Bild? (Das im Hochformat.) Gefällt mir gut! Ist nur die Frage, ob ich noch Platz dafür hätte. 

Die Wahl fällt mir echt schwer, es gab so viele fantastische Spiele, allein auf dem PC könnte man für jedes große Genre 1-2 Meilensteine finden..


----------



## Holyangel (1. Juni 2014)

@* azraelb*: Nur, wenn du keine Moba Titel dazu zählst 


Ich habe für das Starcraft Paket gestimmt, sollte ich mal was gewinnen, aber in meinen bisherigen 36 Lebensjahren habe ich bei Preisausschreiben und änliche Gewinnspiele nie etwas gewonnen (Lotto und Lose bis 50 Euro mal nicht mitgerechnet).

Der Rest interessiert mich aber nicht so, evtl noch Heroes of Might and Magic 6, aber ich bin momentan mit ESO so ausgelastet, dass ich nictmal nebenbei etwas anderes zocken kann...

Edit: Bei XBox Spielen konnte ich nicht wirklich mitreden, habe deswegen für GTA5 gestimmt..


----------



## Gabriel89 (1. Juni 2014)

Finde keinen Link zur Spieleliste.
Habe meinen Firefox auf dem neuesten Stand!
Was ein User unter mir mit "survermonkey.com" meint, verstehe ich leider nicht ganz.

Aber ich werde kommende Woche nochmal hier vorbeischauen.


----------



## KenjiKasen (1. Juni 2014)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Wie soll man da überhaupt mehrfach teilnehmen können? Bei mir steht im surveymonkeyfeld nur noch "Vielen Dank, dass Sie an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben!" Abgesehen davon, was ist das für eine Wahl bei der man mehrfach teilnehmen kann? Wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht?


 
Ich habe das selbes Problem und hab sogar versucht ausgelogt nochmal Abzustimmen aber da wird mir dennoch die selbe Nachricht angezeigt. Scheint wohl nen IP block zu haben ?!

Schade eigendlich aber wer weiß vieleicht ist das ja n Feature und kein Bug .....


----------



## Crystania (2. Juni 2014)

Ich würde recht gern teilnehmen, aber ich weiß leider nich wie.


----------



## Lordghost (10. Juni 2014)

und wo ist jetzt der link?
ist das hier nun tot oder wie siehts aus? xD


OT: dieses "floating free boundless was auch immer"-design der seite: mist 
man muss ned jeden scheiß mitmachen...
ich machs nicht, deswegen komm ich nur nur noch im notfall her, wenn überhaupt ^^

gibt ja zum glück noch andere seiten 

solange das printmagazin nicht so aussieht, habt ihr wenigstens da keinen abonnenten an mir verloren


----------



## CoDBFgamer (12. Juli 2014)

Wie kann man hier eigentlich teilnehmen? Ich seh keinen Link oder ein Formular zum ausfüllen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juli 2014)

Also ich sehe eine Survey-Monkey-Umfrage unter dem Artikel.
Vielleicht mal den Addblocker ausschalten.


----------



## Monalye (12. Juli 2014)

KenjiKasen schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbes Problem und hab sogar versucht ausgelogt nochmal Abzustimmen aber da wird mir dennoch die selbe Nachricht angezeigt. Scheint wohl nen IP block zu haben ?!
> 
> Schade eigendlich aber wer weiß vieleicht ist das ja n Feature und kein Bug .....



Ich hab' das auch, ich konnte jetzt ein zweites Mal daran teilnehmen (wäre dieser Artikel jetzt nicht in die letzten 100 gerutscht, hätt ich ihn bereits vergessen gehabt ), wohl weil ich eine neue Festplatte habe und alles neu installiert, doch nach dieser Abstimmung habe ich auch wieder o.a. Nachricht.... egal, gewinnen ohnehin die anderen, ich hab' noch nie irgendwo gewonnen


----------



## de-Jo (12. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also ich sehe eine Survey-Monkey-Umfrage unter dem Artikel.
> Vielleicht mal den Addblocker ausschalten.



Danke Herr Dammes für den nutzlosen Beitrag.

Adblocker aus, Ghostery aus, nur noch die Firefox-Schutzmechanismen an. Das einzige was kommt ist noch ne blockierte Inhalte Warnung von MacAfee Siteadvisor. Aber selbst nach deren Ignorieren keine Anzeige. Survermonkey in seperatem Tab geöffnet, zum xten mal Reload, immer noch nix. Könnt ihr die Links nicht einfach so einbinden, dass auch Sicherheitsbewusste User sie nutzen können. Und wie erwähnt, ich habe ADblocker und Ghostery bereits aus!! Das ist Sch****!!!

Edit: Bin natürlich eingeloggt mit meinem PCgames.de-Account... for what?

Edit: Internet-Explorer mit deaktiviertem Tracking-Schutz zeigt auch nichts an...


----------



## CoDBFgamer (12. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also ich sehe eine Survey-Monkey-Umfrage unter dem Artikel.
> Vielleicht mal den Addblocker ausschalten.



Adblocker ausschalten hat nichts gebracht, muss an Firefox liegen, denn mit Opera gings dann.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juli 2014)

de-Jo schrieb:


> Danke Herr Dammes für den nutzlosen Beitrag.



Tut mir schrecklich leid, dass ich versuche zu helfen und versuche die Fehlerquelle einzugrenzen - am Wochenende, in meiner freien Zeit.
Ich kann mich in Zukunft auch nur noch während der Arbeitszeit hier einloggen, wenn ich hier so angefahren werde.
Aber das will ich nicht, weil mir was an der Community liegt.



CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Adblocker ausschalten hat nichts gebracht, muss an Firefox liegen, denn mit Opera gings dann.




Hmm, komisch.
Bei mir geht es im Firefox.

Übrigens auch mit eingeschaltetem Adblocker und sonstigen Sicherheitsfeatures.


----------



## de-Jo (12. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Tut mir schrecklich leid, dass ich versuche zu helfen und versuche die Fehlerquelle einzugrenzen.
> 
> Hmm, komisch.
> Bei mir geht es im Firefox.
> Übrigens auch mit eingeschaltetem Adblocker und sonstigen Sicherheitsfeatures.



Hmmm, muss mich wohl für den Ton entschuldigen, Herr Dammes: Bei den ganzen Ad-Kampagnen (Gamestar, 4Players,...) entstand bei mir der Eindruck, das könnte durchaus gewollt oder zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen sein. Der kurze "Adblocker aus"-Hinweis schien mir da ins Bild zu passen. Umso ärgerlicher, da sämtliche Versuche (wie beschrieben, auch mit anderen Browsern) kein Ergebnis brachten.

Ich frage mich aber, warum es für erfahrene Webdesigner nicht möglich ist einen Link zu schalten, oder die Adresse alternativ direkt anzugeben, damit jeder darauf zugreifen kann... Ich hab zumindest keinen Bock, extra Opera zu installieren, nur um im Zweifelsfall solche Links nutzen zu können.
Entschuldigen sie bitte die voreiligen Schlüsse. Ärgerlich empfinde ich es aber weiterhin!

Edit: Bei der Most-Wanted-Umfrage findet sich eine solche Alternative Link-Schaltung:
"(...) Falls die Umfrage in eurem Browser nicht angezeigt wird, könnt ihr über diesen Link ebenfalls teilnehmen. (...)"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juli 2014)

Den Vorschlag mal den Adblocker abzuschalten, habe ich lediglich gebracht, weil es nicht das erste mal gewesen wäre, dass der Adblocker mehr blockt, als er eigentlich soll.

Die Umfrage ist hier eigentlich relativ simpel mit einem iframe eingebettet, was bisher nie zu Problemen geführt hat.
Auch scheint es nur in einigen speziellen Fällen aufzutreten, da es bei mir wie gesagt zum Beispiel auch im Firefox ohne Probleme funktioniert. 
Ich kann nur vermuten, dass es mit dem neuen Webdesign noch Probleme bei bestimmten Konfirgurationen gibt, die iframes richtig darzustellen.
Das müssen wir dann gegebenenfalls im Auge behalten und untersuchen.


----------



## de-Jo (12. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt auch mal versucht, zusätzlich sonstige Addons wie McAfee-Siteadvisor und avast! Onlinesecurity abzuschalten, sowohl im Firefox als auch Internet Explorer... ohne Erfolg. Ich geb's auf. Aber vielen lieben Dank für die geduldige Rückmeldung!


----------



## CoDBFgamer (15. Juli 2014)

Könnt ihr bitte auch ein Bild von dem Deus Ex Human Revolution Gemälde und der Batman Figur einstellen?
Danke.


----------



## smooth1980 (21. Juli 2014)

Hab mal mitgemacht.Für mich ist nur das Deus Ex Gemälde interessant.Bin Ich mal gespannt.


----------



## l0l (22. Juli 2014)

Die Größen der T-Shirts sind ja mal bezeichnend. Da scheint jemand seine Zielgruppe zu kennen.. (was kein Vorwurf an PCGames ist natürlich)


----------



## Lorin1 (24. Juli 2014)

Boah ist das fies. Ich wollte ALLE angegebenen PC-Spiele anklicken! Zurück in die Vergangenheit


----------

